# Coal price



## bullhunter (3 June 2013)

Anyone know where/how I can follow the coal trading prices? All I have found is a monthly chart on indexmundi.com.

thanks in advance.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (3 June 2013)

Please see following link. You will get some idea about coal.

http://ycharts.com/indicators/australia_coal_price


----------



## bullhunter (3 June 2013)

MARKETWINNER said:


> Please see following link. You will get some idea about coal.
> 
> http://ycharts.com/indicators/australia_coal_price





Thanks


----------



## drillinto (5 August 2013)

July 26, 2013

US Coal market fundamentals changed, yet spot prices remained stable

http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=12271
***


----------



## MARKETWINNER (15 August 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/13/coal-prices-south-africa-idUSL6N0GE22920130813

South African coal prices rise on strike talk, higher demand


----------



## MARKETWINNER (8 September 2013)

Coal demand in Europe may come down due to new developments. Coal demand will drop this winter as well. Additional renewable capacity in Europe will displace gas first, but coal is next in line.  

If gas becomes expensive coal will have demand. For example it happened in the UK. They increased electricity generation from coal when coal was cheap. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 November 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/coal-prices-on-fire-1478840770?mod=e2tw

.
"coal-prices-on-fire"


----------



## noirua (7 August 2017)

Coal prices have fallen markedly since the heady days of 2008/2009. However, it is set to see better days ahead noting the massive stockpiles built up.  Competition in prices is what it is mostly about and producers can now sit back a bit and unload whilst keeping costs down on actual production.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2017)

Coal prices continue to increase and that includes more stubborn areas in Appalachia.


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2021)

https://qz.com/2051594/chinas-boycott-of-australian-coal-has-been-good-for-india/?utm_source=YPL


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 October 2021)

So China's needing more coal, the US is increasing use of coal and now it seems that India's going to need to buy some:









						India could run out of coal soon. So why is a country with such big reserves facing shortages?
					

More than half of India's coal plants will run out of energy by the end of the week, according to government sources, leaving the world's second-most populous country in crisis. We explain the factors leading to India's alarming coal shortage.




					www.abc.net.au
				




All these buyers scrambling for supply ought to push prices up or at least ensure that all production can be sold.


----------



## qldfrog (22 April 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> So China's needing more coal, the US is increasing use of coal and now it seems that India's going to need to buy some:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Russia is there now, and for us, some Bad news ahead
Not so much the CC blabla for China but the need for them to be protected from future sanctions following Ukraine.


			https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/imminent-china-move-set-to-impact-australias-coal-exports/news-story/b67b2ab6cd46b63a6c259ba7d56753ff


----------



## qldfrog (26 April 2022)

And a bit more


			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## divs4ever (26 April 2022)

no no Bloomberg  was a Democrat Presidential candidate ( for a short while )  but was beaten by a puppet


----------



## qldfrog (2 May 2022)

According to data released by China’s General Administration of Customs in mid-April, the quantity of imported coal and lignite to China dropped 39.9 percent year-on-year in March and 24.2 percent year-on-year in the first quarter. However, Russian imports not only retained the top spot in China’s coking coal imports in March, the quantity more than doubled year on year.

China’s total imports from Russia are also growing significantly. The latest mid-April report from the General Administration of Customs showed that in the first quarter of 2022, its total imports from Russia increased to $21.73 billion, a jump of 31 percent year-on-year, ranking second only to Indonesia’s 31.4 percent.

So bad news for Australia coking coal,are we going to find other markets and at what cost..shipping to Europe and America put us at a disadvantage.
And that's if there is a market elsewhere


----------

